# [H] Space Marines, Blood Angels, Chaos, Empire [W] Grey Knights, Tyranids ---> Prefer



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

*[H] Space Marines, Blood Angels, Chaos, Empire [W] Grey Knights, Tyranids ---> Prefer*

Hey all, got the following for sale: 
Pics are now up, I really do apologise for bad quality (taken with my phone) 

http://s1050.photobucket.com/albums/s415/sp00n3r1/ 

If you want more then don't hesitate to PM! 

For Blood Angels: 

1 Predator -Mechrite Red Drybrush 
30 tactical marines - Predominately Mechrite Red Drybrush 
10 terminators - Chaos black spray undercoat/ Mechrite Red Drybrush 
4 scout bikes - Mechrite Red Drybrush 
Command Squad - Has 4/5 coats on, you can still easily paint strip. 
1 Captain - Mechrite Red Drybrush 
10 scouts - Mechrite Red Drybrush 
Normal Space Marine Codex 
Blood Angel Codex 
Whirlwind -- "old school version". 

That's £337 for retail and i'm looking for around half (£170) If your in the UK i'll pay postage as well, I'm still not sure about international posting for these guys. If they don't sell within two weeks of the latest bump (17/06/12) i'll be splitting them up and ebaying them! 

For empire: 
10 Flagellants 
30 Swordsmen 
20 Halberdiers 
10 handgunners 
A mounted general 
3 on foot heroes 
2 wizards 
5 outriders 
10 knights 
helstorm/helblaster cannon 
20 free company 

That's £240 in retail pricing, again i'm looking for serious offers of around £140, as most of it has been built and primed. I'll throw in all the spare bits I possess as well. For this army or the Blood Angels, I will happily accept a big reduction in price on your end if an airbrush (specifically a dual action gravity feed one) is thrown into the deal. 

Chaos: 

1 Terminator lord 
2 Chaos Spawn 
5 Possessed 
1 Biker 
Chaos Space marines Codex 

This army has served me well but I don't find enough time to play it anymore- would be a good buy for anyone hoping to start CSM. For what's remaining as of 17/06/12 I'll happily accept £40or the best offer. 


Deamons: 

20 Bloodletters 
Soul Grinder 
Juggernaught 

This deamon army is a good starter force for anyone looking to start playing an instant army. EDIT: As of 17/06/12 i'll accept £45 for what's remaining (so you essentially buy a soul grinder and get 20 daemons and a juggernaut free!) 

Tau: 
1 crisis suit 
10 Fire warriors 
4 drones 
12 Kroot 
3 stealth suits 

(Selling these for a friend, he's looking for about £40 (as of what's remaining 17/06/12 as they have only been built (bar a couple of paint jobs) but is willing to haggle on the price). 



WANTS: 


-New ed Grey Knights -Anything from April '11 onwards! 

-Tyranids - but only tervigons/tyrannofex, tyrant guard and hive guard now. 

-Money (via paypal!) 

- Airbrush and compressor (dual action gravity feed only really); I will lower the price a lot for a good brand airbrush! 


Like mentioned in the posts above, I'm not really looking to post abroad unless you pay the postage and a small inconvenience charge 

If you are interested in anything then don't hesitate to PM me guys!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

would you accept cash instead of trade, i would be looking at the handgunners, swordsmen and wizards 
(also are the empire painted?undercoated?assembled?)

khrone


----------



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah gladly accept cash, as long as it's a reasonable amount  pm me about offers, but really looking to sell all the empire as a big lot.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah damn, i dont have that much to spend at the moment. But if you aren't successful in selling them, ill be here


----------



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

hehe okay i'll hit you up if interest is zilch


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey any luck with pictures?


----------



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

All still up for grabs


----------



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

Pics are now up, I apologise for bad quality (taken with Iphone) 

If you want more PM


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

The link seems to send me to the main site not your album :S


----------



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

The link is now working buddy


----------



## spoon3r (Apr 22, 2012)

Whole page has been updated, haves and wants changed, get buying guys!


----------

